# FAS Custom Bicycles



## fascustombicycles (Aug 12, 2010)

We are a small custom bicycle shop in MN and we want to share some of our work with you....

www.fascustombicycles.com


----------



## Santee (Jan 2, 2011)

A little futuristic design! But, Made in the USA! I love it!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Very cool! Go USA!! What does it take to get one?


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

you guys do good work


----------



## gilljoey (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm impressed with the work you have done.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 14, 2011)

Gives new meaning to arch-truss frame. I Like it!


----------

